# MAST frag workshop



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Can anyone here offer me insight into the MAST frag workshop? Clearly I'm new to this hobby and I'm certainly going to attend. Do I have to bring all my own supplies included the luck volunteer coral?


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

i have a few frags ready to be glued!! where is this meet up?


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

For member, you only need to bring $15 (that's in the past) and perhaps few bags to bring the frags home after the workshop. MAST provides the corals and tools etc. and you take what you has fragged. One of the times that i attended, i took 7 frags home!

Check mastcanada.org for more details.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

notclear said:


> For member, you only need to bring $15 (that's in the past) and perhaps few bags to bring the frags home after the workshop. MAST provides the corals and tools etc. and you take what you has fragged. One of the times that i attended, i took 7 frags home!
> 
> Check mastcanada.org for more details.


Sweet, even easier to bring money.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Just checked, it's 20 for members, 30 for non-members. A bargain, IMHO


----------



## jeef (Mar 24, 2011)

Geeze, you guys are beating me to the punch. I just posted the details of the meetup on the front page. Yes, it's $20/$30 and you'll go home with 4-5 (sometimes more) frags. The money goes to cover materials like coral and frag plugs.

Also, be sure to check out the pictures from Brian's presentation this month. Some awesome underwater photos.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

We can't help it, it's so damn exciting 



jeef said:


> Geeze, you guys are beating me to the punch. I just posted the details of the meetup on the front page. Yes, it's $20/$30 and you'll go home with 4-5 (sometimes more) frags. The money goes to cover materials like coral and frag plugs.
> 
> Also, be sure to check out the pictures from Brian's presentation this month. Some awesome underwater photos.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

OK, let me cool you down a little bit...

Don't expect that you will have strawberry shortcake , red planet, etc. for fragging


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Well then forget it, I'm not coming! LOL, J/K, I figured as much  
Still, I'd pay 20 bux to learn from the pros...



notclear said:


> OK, let me cool you down a little bit...
> 
> Don't expect that you will have strawberry shortcake , red planet, etc. for fragging


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I really can't wait as I've always wanted to learn how to frag coral.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Interesting! I want to learn the technique too, althou I don't even have a saltie tank


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

You will be surprised how easy it is!


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

Do you just turn up to this meeting??
No registration???

I am thinking of joining even though I am going to have to miss all but 1 or 2 of the meetings.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes, just show up.


----------



## jeef (Mar 24, 2011)

Yup, just turn up.

I encourage everyone in the hobby in the GTA to join even if they're just making a few meetings. It's only $25 for the year (What's $25 in this hobby?) and it gives our community more presence and clout which leads to better speakers and events (think conferences like MACNA).

I've met all kinds of friends through the club, learned all kinds of new things. Heck, last month I got free pizza - what's the downside? 

Next month's meeting is a no-brainer. As a member you pay $20 and you walk away with a bunch of frags and the knowledge to frag your own coral.

Hope to see you all at the next meeting.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

poobar said:


> Do you just turn up to this meeting??
> No registration???
> 
> I am thinking of joining even though I am going to have to miss all but 1 or 2 of the meetings.


You can pay for your annual membership online via paypal as well. That way you'll skip the membership registration process when you get there.


----------



## BBOSS (Jan 30, 2010)

I was at frag workshop last year. It was great fun, everyone gets hands-on experience to frag corals; I ended up taking 7 frags home. not all survived, but definitely worth the money.


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

wow this sound exciting, I am going for sure


----------



## StevieK (Jun 4, 2007)

darthvictor said:


> wow this sound exciting, I am going for sure


remember guys, you need to join MAST. no big deal at $25 for the year. the other workshop that is great (already held), is the acrylic workshop. we made a feed stand this year and one of the sponsors was selling eheim feeders for $20 and it was $5 for the workshop. great value that month.

steve


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I agree that people should join, but for this event, the website lists a members and non-members price 



StevieK said:


> remember guys, you need to join MAST. no big deal at $25 for the year. the other workshop that is great (already held), is the acrylic workshop. we made a feed stand this year and one of the sponsors was selling eheim feeders for $20 and it was $5 for the workshop. great value that month.
> 
> steve


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey guys don't forget this Wednesday is the frag workshop.


----------



## jeef (Mar 24, 2011)

disman_ca said:


> Hey guys don't forget this Wednesday is the frag workshop.


Wednesday. Wednesday! WEDNESDAY!


----------



## BrianHenry (Oct 28, 2010)

Does the meeting start at 7:30?

Thanks


----------



## jeef (Mar 24, 2011)

Here's the relevant information:


February 8, 2012 
@ 7:30

DIY Coral Cutting–You will learn how to cut and mount corals and take them home. Fee (for materials): MAST Members – $20; Non-MAST Members – $30 
MAST meetings are held at the following location:

The Hillcrest Library, 5801 Leslie Street, Toronto.


----------



## jeef (Mar 24, 2011)

Reminder! Today! Frag workshop! 7:30! 5801 Leslie Street, Toronto!

I will use exclamation marks! All day!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Well it_ IS_ pretty! Damn! Exciting!!! 



jeef said:


> Reminder! Today! Frag workshop! 7:30! 5801 Leslie Street, Toronto!
> 
> I will use exclamation marks! All day!


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Totally worth going. Learned a few things about how to do it and got some nice pieces to take home.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

disman_ca said:


> Totally worth going. Learned a few things about how to do it and got some nice pieces to take home.


The next must attend is the auction! Nice frags, nice colonies, and used equipment all up for auction!!!!

Those corals are looking pretty good! I hope you keep posting on this thread so others can see how they do.

That trumpet (candy cane) was worth the $20 to participate! The rest were a bonus!


----------

